

Tips for Finding a Co-Founder for Your Start-Up - anthonydramirez
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/3-tips-for-finding-a-co-founder-for-your-start-up/

======
psylence519
So, talk to people you know, then talk to more people you kind of know, then
just get to work.

You're going to change some lives today Caren.

